# Fluffy



## russianhenry (Oct 8, 2011)

Fluffy









Killer aka Robert 




Chamois


----------



## ascott (Oct 8, 2011)

Fun pics, especially like Chamois


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Oct 8, 2011)

Cute pic's! It must have been a business casual day for Chamois


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 8, 2011)

That pic of Chamois is too funny! 
Great pics!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 8, 2011)

What beautiful eyes Fluffy has.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 8, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## russianhenry (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks guys! Chamois decided to wear my dads shirt all day.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 8, 2011)

So rare to see blue eyes on a cat, it must be the Siamese in her...


----------



## russianhenry (Oct 8, 2011)

maggie3fan said:


> So rare to see blue eyes on a cat, it must be the Siamese in her...



Yeah he is a siamese/ragdoll mix 

Just took this, sleepy little babies lol 





Chamois just got out of surgery, doing so much better 
She tore her acl and was spayed.


----------



## Floof (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, lovely furries!

Aw, poor Chamois! I'm glad to hear she's recovering well, though. My boxer girl has been there... She tore a ligament in her knee (pretty sure it was the ACL, but I could be wrong) when she was younger, 3 or 4 years old, and ended up developing arthritis at an early age for the trouble. She's still doing incredibly well these days, though, despite her arthritis--12 years old and still going strong.


----------

